
Well that sucks, what else you got? - teuobk
http://tghw.com/blog/well-that-sucks-what-else-you-got
======
001sky
_The downside of this, of course, is that photographers who shoot in RAW would
only have a JPEG copy backed up. We figured this was a reasonable compromise._

\-- The key bit (a/k/a Deal Killer).

This is a good writeup, though, with a lot of clear-eyed thinking. Worth the
time to read in full.

------
mgorsuch
Thanks for sharing these notes on your experience. Clearly a lot was gained.

Your awesome and I look forward to hearing about your next adventure.

